# Mon Powermac G5 est une turbine



## lolobricolo (16 Juillet 2005)

Salut à tous.
Sans doute n'ais-je pas suffisemment cherché mais je n'ai pas trouvé une solution à mon PB, à savoir:

J'ai acheté mon G5 bipro d'occasion avec panther dessus. Etait livré aussi un DVD de TIGER (update et me suis empressé de l'installer). J'ai acheté aussi Ilife 05 pour parfaire ma nouvelle machine.
Mais voila ... en lancant une application de type imovie (simple import d'un film DV), les ventilateurs processeur se mettent à faire un boucant d'enfer ...:affraid:
La moindre application qui demande quelques ressources ou même le fait de la lancer met les ventillateurs en mode turbine ...
Du coup, j'ai réinstallé panther (formatage du disque), puis install de ilife 2005, mêmes symptomes ...:modo:


J'ajoute que à chaque fois toutes les mises à jour sont effectuées ... 

quelqu'un a une idée ?

Lolo.


----------



## mak2 (16 Juillet 2005)

Salut,
même chose avec mon PMG5 et 10.4.2. Apparemment c'est normal. Je ne sais pas s'il fait chaud dans ta region mais ici, dans le sud c'est du 35° à l'ombre la journée.   
J'ai remarqué que le soir, lorsqu'il fait un peu plus frais les ventilos se calment. Mais lorsque j'utilise dans logiciels gourmand en process -Motion, FCP ou autre- les ventilos tournent.


----------



## lolobricolo (16 Juillet 2005)

Je me suis demandé si cela ne venait pas de la température ambiante en effet ... C'était sans compter sur la visite d'un ami qui a peu ou prou la même config que la mienne et qui utilise FCP5 ou DVD studio pro régulièrement. de son côté, pas un bruit. 

Son G5 est de génération précédente à la mienne ... peut-être s'agit-il de différences liées aux générations de powermac... en tout cas, cela deviens (lors de calculs sous iDVD par exemple) inssuportable. 

Je me demandais s'il n'était pas possible de rêgler ou vérifier la vitesse de ces ventilos par soft.

Lolo


----------



## NightWalker (16 Juillet 2005)

lolobricolo a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis demandé si cela ne venait pas de la température ambiante en effet ... C'était sans compter sur la visite d'un ami qui a peu ou prou la même config que la mienne et qui utilise FCP5 ou DVD studio pro régulièrement. de son côté, pas un bruit.
> 
> Son G5 est de génération précédente à la mienne ... peut-être s'agit-il de différences liées aux générations de powermac... en tout cas, cela deviens (lors de calculs sous iDVD par exemple) inssuportable.
> 
> ...



Salut,

Le plus simple c'est d'ouvrir le paneau alu de droite, il devrait t'en rester un deuxième paneau cette fois ci transparent. Iil ne faut surtout pas l'ouvrir en fonctionnement, car c'est lui qui dispatch la circulation d'air. Regarde s'il n'y a pas quelque chose qui pourrait empêcher le bon fonctionnement de la circulation d'air à l'intérieur...

_
EDIT : j'ai vu que tu as deux moniteurs, est-ce que les deux sont branchés sur ton PM ? auquel cas, peux-tu essayer de débrancher un pour voir si ce n'est pas le ventilo de la carte graphique qui chauffe ?  est-ce que ton copain a également un bi pro 1.8GHz comme toi ?
_


----------



## jean-lou (16 Juillet 2005)

ce qui est sur, c'est que c'est pas tout à fait normal meme si ca ne semble pas etre dramatique, je confirme, FCP, Motion, DVD STudio Pro, Shake les dernieres versions, aucun bruit, sur aucun des G5.
 

JEanlOu


----------



## lolobricolo (16 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Le plus simple c'est d'ouvrir le paneau alu de droite, il devrait t'en rester un deuxième paneau cette fois ci transparent. Iil ne faut surtout pas l'ouvrir en fonctionnement, car c'est lui qui dispatch la circulation d'air. Regarde s'il n'y a pas quelque chose qui pourrait empêcher le bon fonctionnement de la circulation d'air à l'intérieur...
> 
> ...



Je l'ai déja ouvert et dépoussiéré ...est il possible d'enlever les radiateurs facilement ? et éventuellement rajouter de la pate thermique ?
Côté carte Vidéo, un seul moniteur de branché ... mêmes symptomes.
Et oui, il s'agit de la même config concernant mon pote G5 bipro 1,8Ghz avec moins de mémoire (1Go).

Ce qui me surprends, c'est la température de l'air sortant au devant du G5: FROIDE. Comparée à celle de mon PC Bi-pro ou je me brule sur l'alim ...

Moi, je penche vers un bug logiciel ... mais apparemment nous ne sommes pas nombreux dans mon cas...

à plus


----------



## NightWalker (16 Juillet 2005)

Je pencherai pour un problème avec le capteur thermique. Pour les radiateurs, je ne sais pas trop... si ça peut s'enlever facilement.

Essaye de télécharger et installer cette application, Temperature Monitor et dis nous ce que ça donne...


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2005)

les radiateurs sont monté en usine donc un démontage = perte de garantie de plus Apple sera forcement que tu y a toucher, pourquoi ? lorsque l'on démontage un processeur de G5 on est obligé de recalibré la ventilateur des G5, sinon tout tourne a fond en permanence


----------



## lolobricolo (16 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je pencherai pour un problème avec le capteur thermique. Pour les radiateurs, je ne sais pas trop... si ça peut s'enlever facilement.
> 
> Essaye de télécharger et installer cette application, Temperature Monitor et dis nous ce que ça donne...




Bon et bien Merci.
CPU-B Die à 89 °C   :modo:  :modo:  :modo:  :modo: 

Le reste à lair correct. CPU-A Die 56°C, et 30 ° dans le caisson ...

Je penche maintenant vers un mauvais repositionnement du radiateur du proc B par mon prédécésseur ...  :mouais:  :mouais: 

Je tente de démonter ces foutus radiateurs demain.

Lolo. on avance.


----------



## lolobricolo (16 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les radiateurs sont monté en usine donc un démontage = perte de garantie de plus Apple sera forcement que tu y a toucher, pourquoi ? lorsque l'on démontage un processeur de G5 on est obligé de recalibré la ventilateur des G5, sinon tout tourne a fond en permanence



FlutZut ... pas moyen de faire qq chose sois-même ... 
L'ennui c'est que c'est ma bécane de travail ... je ne peux pas me permettre de limmobiliser comme ça ...   

Lolo


----------



## mak2 (16 Juillet 2005)

Chez moi CPU-A 49,6° et CPU-B 49,8°C...


----------



## lolobricolo (17 Juillet 2005)

mak2 a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi CPU-A 49,6° et CPU-B 49,8°C...



c'est ce que j'ai au repos.
par contre iDVD lancé en calcul, une des deux CPU s'affole.
Je retourne au bureau aujourd'hui et y rgarde de plus prêt.

lolo


----------



## shtroumfignou (17 Juillet 2005)

mak2 a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi CPU-A 49,6° et CPU-B 49,8°C...



 Ouahou ! au repos j'ai environ 70° !!!(en ce moment 72° A et 68° B ) 




			
				lolobricolo a dit:
			
		

> JCe qui me surprends, c'est la température de l'air sortant au devant du G5:FROIDE. Comparée à celle de mon PC Bi-pro ou je me brule sur l'alim ...



Chez moi c'est tout le contraire ,les grilles arrières sont vraiment brulantes !!
J'ai l'impression QU'AUCUN G5 du marché ne réagit pareil fasse à la chaleur dégagée par les proc !!!


----------



## mak2 (17 Juillet 2005)

Je précise que les températures que j'ai donné: CPU-A 49,6° et CPU-B 49,8°C; c'est au repos, lorsque je travaille dans Motion ou After effects ça monte à 72° voir plus.
Quand à l'air chaud à l'arrière et froid devant c'est normal voir cette page chez Apple.

Toutefois je ne connais pas le seuil critique de la temperature des procs....


----------



## raphpascual (18 Juillet 2005)

shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> Ouahou ! au repos j'ai environ 70° !!!(en ce moment 72° A et 68° B )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là, à mon avis y'a un truc qui cloche chez vous...
Le mien 2*1,8 souffle toujours un peu depuis Tiger (très léger) alors qu'avant il était totalement silencieux quand il était pas trop sollicité. 
Avec FCP et after effect ouvert, il souffle un peut plus, on l'entend mais sans trop déranger non plus, température max. en action 60°. En revanche il fait VROUM VROUM en sortie de veille.


----------



## shtroumfignou (18 Juillet 2005)

J'ai aussi le vroum vroum en sortie de veille (je pense que c'est pour lancer les ventilo tellement sous-volt qu'il ne pourraient pas se lancer sans ce "coup de boost)!!!

Sinon depuis le passage à tiger ,mon G5 n'a pas changer de comportement (même tepératures ,même tours/min)

Mais je m'inquiète pas trop car même si ma température au repos est très élévée ,j'ai une très faible amplitude lors d'un gros calcul :la temp grimpe un très cours instant vers les 80° et redescent aussitôt pour se stabilser à environ 75° .


----------



## Webmr (18 Juillet 2005)

Moi les ventillo son hyper silencieux !
Mais j'ai remarqué que lorsque j'i un ventilateur (pas d'ordinateur mais de maison, hein ? ) le PowerMac fait plus de bruit quelques temps après  
Sinon j'ai même beau faire un encodage, les processeurs à 70° quasiment aucuns bruits  
Enfin je l'entends pas dans des conditions sonores normal...

C'est vraiment bizarre que le votre fasse beaucoup de bruit  
Le mien aussi fait vroum vroum au démarrage/sortie de veille...

Autrement la température tourne autour de 55°C... Exepté quand je solicite beaucoup ou ça peut monter à 70°C en encodage comme je l'ai dit plus haut


----------



## poirot89 (18 Juillet 2005)

moi, je suis à 86° (die A et B) quand je convertit des films, (76° au repos)...
je suis monté à 95° une fois (photo à l'appuis pour ceux que ça tente).
sinon, j'ai les ventilos qui se déclanche à chaque fois que je charge une application, puis ils se stabilisent quelques seconde plus tard.


----------

